# Bandwidth Limiting



## prateek007391 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have BSNL 512 Kbps unlimited Plans

and my Network Map is as follow
Router
| 
Switch ------------------- Wifi Router ----- 2 LAPTOP + 2 Phone + PC6
PC1|PC2|PC3|PC4|PC5

It happens to me some time that One of the PC or Laptop
 uses most of the bandwidth, and it seems impossible to even open google on other computer. I have tried download various bandwidth limiting software but I was just not able to figure out how to setup those software without destroying my network.

Note : I want My PC1 to have most of the bandwidth.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2010)

Does your router support QoS?


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 10, 2010)

My Router is ZTE ZXDSL 831A11


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2010)

oh I'm sorry. My router has the option of "Quality of Service" but it doesn't work as the way I thought. It works like this: 
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/1865/screenshot20101110at138.th.jpg
You could try finding a similar option in your router.

The best way to limit bandwidth to the users on LAN is by routing everything through a proxy like Squid.

A quick Google found me this: Bandwidth Limiting HOWTO


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 10, 2010)

ico said:


> oh I'm sorry. My router has the option of "Quality of Service" but it doesn't work as the way I thought. It works like this:
> *img530.imageshack.us/img530/1865/screenshot20101110at138.th.jpg
> You could try finding a similar option in your router.
> 
> ...


As per the network map I provided I cannot use Proxy server to control bandwidth.

If I make PC1 as main Proxy Server I need to keep it alive to make other work online, which is not possible mostly.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

Try to limit the data transfer rate or connection speed of the lan cards of the other pc's. But i don't think this would work on slow speed of 512kbps.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 10, 2010)

yes as Gollum  said you can achieve this by third party software..

but u dont have to limit bandwidth for the LAN card, this will slow down the LAN transfer also..  
instead search for the software that you can define separate bandwidth limit  for LAN(192.168.*.*) and WAN  (global IP).

this will work.. but i don't know the software which does this.. i am sure there are few softwares available..


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 10, 2010)

Netlimiter is one of them, but I dont know how to configure it.


----------



## saliha (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi..

Bandwidth, data and speed are closely related terms and are sometimes used interchangeably. The amount of bandwidth that a computer  connection is allotted determines how much data can be downloaded per second, or transferred from the Internet to the computer. More bandwidth equals more data per second, which translates to more speed. In some cases a bandwidth limit refers to a speed limit, and in other cases it refers to a data limit...


----------

